# 2.5 AGA "The Shire" *update 3/15/09*



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice arrangement of your hardscape. What happened to the background? That could use some improvement, make it more shire-like.:smile:


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

I like the arrangement too. The wood should do a good job of hiding your filter intake. Nice job. Can't wait to see it develop.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

The background is just temporary for the photos. It's a garbage bag... lol

I'll probably mess w/ some gradient images for a background. 

So... I've decided on snowball shrimp. Have them coming next week.

I'm leaving most of the foreground relatively unplanted. I'm thinking Elatine triandra on the left at the base of the hardscape and putting the crypt parva over to the right at the base of those rocks. 

what do you think of star grass wrapped around the right side where I proposed the dwarf hairgrass?


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

That looks very nice


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Chadly -

I am amazed how you can make a 2.5 look like a 29 gallon tank. 

If you took your pictures from a slightly larger distance, I never would have known. Keep the journal going. 

I want to see how this one turns out. Great start on the scape!


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

_Beautiful _hardscape! Outstanding.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

thanks guys

I will make an effort to get this planted tonight... Time seems to go by too fast lately.

here's my proposed plant layout:


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Chadly you my friend are a paintbrush master.

Award for best EVAR paintbrush vision for a tank layout. Come on down!


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

lol, Thanks MrJG.

I still haven't added the elatine triandra yet.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

now to fill it.....


----------



## chizamp (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow. This tank is going to look amazing! I can't wait to see it once it is matured.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

I had to give you an infamous rep point for this one!

lol


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

ah, my first! hope to update soon. got a busy weekend ahead. 

shrimp coming next week!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i think you will have problem with invading hairgrass that way. beautiful hadscape.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

ikuzo said:


> i think you will have problem with invading hairgrass that way. beautiful hadscape.


you're probably right, but when _doesn't _it invade?


thanks


----------



## onica7 (Nov 29, 2007)

I *really *like this layout.. very cool man. It's a real woodsy type feel. I can picture some hobbits hiding from black riders under the wood on the left.. 

LOL


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

you can prevent them by adding some border beneath the substrate to avoid the hairgrass' runner spread everywhere.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

Thanks onica7

ikuzo, I will probably have to do that. But I kinda wanted the hairgrass to grow down the hill. That is until I put the parva there. I might move the parva a little toward the middle and take the bigger ones out that are nearest the glass/hairgrass on the right side.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

being filled, notice that it's not clouding...


----------



## Sticky230 (Mar 30, 2008)

ingenious was to fill. i'll prob be filling my 5.5g the same way this evening.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

yeah, the airline works perfect.

I've use this method to acclimate fish, but I tied the airline in a knot to drip rather than full on flow.


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

totally dig the rock layout.


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

That's going to look really freakin cool. It looks huge when there are no objects to provide size reference.


----------



## Angels7 (May 27, 2008)

Can we have an updated pic? I am really curious to see what your tank looks like now.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I am glad to finally see updates on this awesome tank! Can't wait!


----------



## htn86 (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW what a design plan for your tank :thumbsup:


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

the scape is awesome! kinda has a natural "forest" feel to it

only thing I hate about 2.5 gallon is the thick silicon along the edge of the tank. It ruins the nice clean look


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

hey peeps, I can take a few pics tonight and post them up.

Here's a few updates/additions

After filling the tank, I decided to remove the sticks because they floated and I didnt' feel like tying them down. I've been soaking them so they may sink soon and I'll put them back. I also received my snowball shrimp that are growing and lookin healthy.

I still haven't fertilized the tank, I'm just letting the aquasoil do the work...

The plants have taken hold and have started to take off. The hairgrass has started to spread. The hydrocotyl has a runner or two. I added some Elatine triandra, the smallest nana petites you can imagine, a nice patch of subwassertang, and a couple Downoi babies that are now getting established. The willow moss is really showing some promise. I will prob remove the crypts since the grass is taking over in that corner. The windelov is still sorta slow goin, it's an old plant that is recovering from an onslaught of a family of plecos...


----------



## turdb0 (Apr 11, 2008)

chadly said:


> yeah, the airline works perfect.
> 
> I've use this method to acclimate fish, but I tied the airline in a knot to drip rather than full on flow.


Just FYI, You can use one of those airline control valves for better control of the water output when you acclimate fish. I use a small binder clip myself


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## some guy (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful setup! You're gonna have some lucky fish/shrimp haha.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice work! I love the hardscape!


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

quite inspiring really, makes think about the 2.5gal iv got sitting around doing nothing. would love to see this filled in a bit.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

Best I could do for now (cell phone pic)


----------



## nanojimbo (Jul 2, 2008)

wow i love the wood - makes it look like your right in a forest scene! will be keeping my eye on this one chadly!


----------



## Sticky230 (Mar 30, 2008)

makes me want to try moss sometime.


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

looks great. any inhabinants in this one?


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

thanks,



> looks great. any inhabinants in this one?


yes, snowball shrimp and green shrimp


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Looks great with the plants!
Defiantly has a forest feel to it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I really like the Elatine triandra. I will have to get some of that! It looks like a great plant for a nano.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

new better pic


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i think i see frodo and sam.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

When is Gandalf coming to visit?! 
Looking really great, plus is was an excellent idea to begin with.


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

Outstanding! No one would guess how small the tank is.

Some black background would make it perfect!


----------



## c_sking (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks GREAT !!!


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

thanks all!

I guess I should give it a couple more months before I take any more pics. The windelov fern really needs to fill in badly. Once it does, it'll look outstanding.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

how long ago did you plant the elatine triandra?? its staying nice and low for you. looking great


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

Good question! I can't remember exactly when I got it, sometime in early July or late june...


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW.:eek5: You can't wait a few months to update we'd die of anticipation.:hihi:


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

Ha ha, I'm sure you'd forget, then when I do update, you'll all be in for a pleasant surprize...


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

chadly said:


> Good question! I can't remember exactly when I got it, sometime in early July or late june...


sorry if i missed it but i skimmed again and still couldnt find it.. 
Whats the lighting over the tank???

Im really surprised yours is staying that low. Mine would get atleast 2-3" tall. 
Is yours now creeping along the substrate??


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

Oh, lighting, well I had a standard 24" T8 fixture over it for a while because I had no other lighting, since this week I now have 2x 13w spiral pcs. Not sure of the wattage of the T8, but most likely around 20w. 

It's creeping like glosso does, not sure why. It may have something to do with the depth or distance from the light to the plant. That always seems to make a difference IMO. It did the same thing in my 3 gal with similar parameters. I haven't used any ferts until this week when I dosed a little flourish. I couldn't be totally sure what to tell you to attribute it to.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

Sorry bout the blurry pic


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

chadly said:


> Oh, lighting, well I had a standard 24" T8 fixture over it for a while because I had no other lighting, since this week I now have 2x 13w spiral pcs. Not sure of the wattage of the T8, but most likely around 20w.
> 
> It's creeping like glosso does, not sure why. It may have something to do with the depth or distance from the light to the plant. That always seems to make a difference IMO. It did the same thing in my 3 gal with similar parameters. I haven't used any ferts until this week when I dosed a little flourish. I couldn't be totally sure what to tell you to attribute it to.


Yee the distance from the light is what i was thinking. 
I love how it looks in your tank. would look awesome once it fills in that whole center space


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

Ok, so I added a coralife mini aqualight, and the first couple pics show that light, that last few are with the old light. And some of my colony of snowball shrimp and green shrimp. They are feeding on shirakura pellets from Japan. They are like flies to tish on this stuff.


----------



## BloodyTomFlint (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know if I missed it or what but am I correct in assuming you aren't running any filtration?


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

I run a bubbler with a sponge on the end of it. I also change the water two or three times a month. I do not dose but a couple drops of flourish and flourish excel after every water change.


p.s. the latest full tank pic does not do the tank justice at all although it is in need of a trim.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Your tank looks great, the elatine triandra is filling in nicely. I likes it alot.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)




----------



## Renegade545 (Oct 28, 2007)

You tank is awesome, its filling in nicely.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

thanks, I plan to do a little trim and change out one of the lights in the coralife mini to get a nice mix of color. I'll have new pics up soon.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

woot woot tank is coming along nicely


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

wow this tank is beautiful. the "title" or theme you have suits this tank perfectly. so hard to believe this is a 2.5 gal


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

Did a trim, changed the bulb, took some better photos....

as of 9-16-08


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

it looks like an almost entirely new tank, looks good though.


----------



## prettyrustyrobot (May 23, 2007)

looks awesome!

you have some extremely happy shrimp in there, i'd imagine.


----------



## cyankal.i (Sep 13, 2008)

wow great tank!

i really like the stones 

looks really nice!


----------



## skoorbza (Jun 8, 2008)

Smashing!! Great job!


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

look like you got some green spot algae


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I thought the garbage back was temporay. I guess u got lazy.

BTW I am in the process of stealing ur hardscape.


----------



## xiaxia (Mar 11, 2008)

looks amazazing ~
now i really want to do a 2.5 > <
great job :]


----------



## SunkShip (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow, this is really a beautiful, natural aquascape. I just got a 5.5 gallon tank today - I'm inspired!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

chadly, this is a really, really nice tank. It is impossible to tell that this is two and a half gallons. It looks so much bigger.
I think it's only this far from being perfect. ("This far" being the distance from here -->| |<-- to here.)
Keep this tank going! It is _so_ gonna kick butt.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

I really appreciate all the encouraging comments. Being a working father and having little to no time to spend on this, the smallest of my 7 tanks, I dont' really get a whole lot of time to work on it so yeah, I have been a bit lazy. I really do need to clean the inside of the glass, and keep up with the water changes. They hydrocotyle will need to be moved a little because I'm seeing new sprouts coming up behind the wood rather than spreading out toward the foreground. I thought a little about adding some ranunculus, possibly some type of dwarf lotus, but they'll prob get too big. I really don't want to over do it on plants. I say, few more minor changes and a couple months time and I hope we'll have a winner.


----------



## bubbless (Nov 19, 2006)

wow...like some1 already mentioned, DANG!... i cant tell its a 2.5 gl! truly inspirational stuff....

OH AND IM SUBSCRIBED! =))))):thumbsup:


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

great job, arranging those stones in the middle a little bit to look more like a couple of pieces of stone rather than a pile of stone will help out the scape a ton.

Once the kid is big enough, you'll find they love to help out :thumbsup: Their attention span is short, but it gets longer as they grow older.


----------



## sai_dee (May 24, 2008)

Eat the PO-TAY-TOES Mr. Frodo!

Great scape, wished I could find a nice piece of driftwood like that.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

lol, I always laugh at that little flash video.... "Taters? eh!"

that wood is part of a branch I found in the woods whilst disc golfing many years ago....


----------



## StereoKills (Mar 1, 2008)

Very cool tank! I love the inspired design. How is the moss positioned behind the wood? I had wanted to get a similar effect, but was unsure of how to go about it.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

it's tied to a rock and shoved back there. nothing special.


----------



## taku (Sep 20, 2008)

awesome tank!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

This is absolutely gorgeous. I really love the left side of the tank. I love it so much I want to emulate it in my own tank! The right side is a little messy due to the nature of hairgrass--thats just how it is. But overall wow, very great.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

thanks Frost.

A little update: The tank is still alive and well, the plants are doing great. Since the last pics, I've rescaped it and. The elatine triandra hasn't really taken hold like it did before. Not sure why, could be the light. The subwassertang is really lookin good as is the crypt parva and the weeping moss. Hairgrass may have to go and be replaced with some hygro porto vehlo. It's a good possibility this tank may be replanted again in the near future...

It's been quite a while since I've posted pics. I'll be taking some pics tonight in it's current state and try to get them posted up before I do another replant and definitely before the weekend is out.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Weekend is out!


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

ahhh! yeah, so much for my word! I'm sorry guys. I've got excuses galore as to why I haven't take pics yet, but I've been moving tanks/fish bla bla bla for that past few weeks.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

found a pic that I took a little while back that represents the new scape. Not the best pic and the tank is not in the best shape...









this is from october... It looks better now...


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

[Chant]New Pics! New Pics![/Chant]

Seriously though. Fine job on scaling everything just right for the tank, its a really nice scape to be proud of. I'd imagine with a nice full on shot folks would be hard pressed to tell its only a 2.5 gallon.


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Awesomeee tank! do you dose co2?!


----------



## solution7 (Oct 29, 2008)

that looks nice looks alot bigger than a 2.5 very well done im impressed


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

more pics here:http://good-times.webshots.com/album/563357057KxqYzq?vhost=good-times


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

you all asked for new pics!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

What kind of shrimp? Snowballs?

Love the Hydrocotyle Verticillata.

Craig


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Deff snowballs. 

Tanks lookin good bro. What is that crypt in the second and third pic?


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

Thanks,

yes they are snowballs, and that is crypt parva


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i love the shire! but what happened to the ET?


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

good question. It's still in there, but after I trimmed it out and changed lighting it just isn't spreading anymore. I really have no answer for the reason. My guess is the lighting...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

what'd you change it to?


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

I have the coralife mini on there now. one 6700 k that it comes with and one other bulb I got from home depot to balance out the color. It was too blue w/ both 6700k bulbs. Might buy one of the 10000k bulbs for it.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome tank! Nice parva, looks like willisi x lucens, only at 1/3 the size. Is it really such a slow grower?

While the growth of pelia is awesome, it's now hiding that great tree stump. It was such a nice focal piece that it's almost a shame to hide it under that growth.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

I'm not really one for hiding beautiful hardscapes. Some are only really for structure and depth, but some are so nice that it's a crying shame to hide them. So, yeah, I will be removing some of the subwassertang tonight. I'm giving some to my lfs for thier paludarium. I might make some other major changes as well. Not totally set on what yet, but the hair grass may be coming out and be replaced w/ hygro porto vehlo. I was debating on some sort of stem plant on the left side where the large pile of rocks and willow moss is. Nothing I have ATM seems to fit, I might try some ammania bonsai.

I'm kinda concerned about the lighting because I love that elatine triandra and it's really not doing much and hasn't for a while now.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i was thinking ammania bonsai too


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

the tank looks amazing! hope to see more pictures once you decide what to do with it all.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

did a little bit to it this weekend. mainly just ripped out all but a small amount of subwassertang. Still kinda working on what I'm gonna do w/ it.


----------



## brt_p (Nov 16, 2008)

simple and nice! love it!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

How did you anchor the Subwassertang? I just added some to my tank and tied it down with string. Mine looks very frayed at this point, and doesn't have the nice rounded edges your has. Does Subwassertang grow outward from all edges?


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I love your design! Cute shrimp!


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

the subwassertang is just pushed in a crack, it takes a while to grow out like this. It will attach itself to the wood/rock and grow out in a ball. I can't describe to you how it actually grows, it'a sorta Ameoba like...


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Awesome tank. Makes me want to try a nano tank 

You're running just a coralife mini for lighting on it, right?


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

I decided to try a couple of different things in this tank for a change. First, I removed the pile of slate chips behind the wood and split up the 3 separate windelov fern plants and put them behind and to the right of the wood. Back where the pile of slate chips were, I added some Hygro ceylon in the back, and some najas roraima in the front. As you can see it looks bare, but I'm sure in the next week or two, I'll expect to see some nice growth. I changed the light back to 2X 13w spiral power compacts. My coralife mini is basically junk, the heat cracked the plastic endcaps and it fell apart on me. The light still works but it will almost burn your fingers when touching it.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## docsoldlady (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW, I am blown away. All that going on in a 2.5 gallon? Amazing!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks great. But that empty space is the back left is killing me now.  Are you planning on letting the windelov grow into that space?


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

FrostyNYC said:


> Looks great. But that empty space is the back left is killing me now.  Are you planning on letting the windelov grow into that space?


you didnt' read my post... :hihi: 

hygro ceylon and najas roraima have been planted back there.


----------



## ericgilje (Mar 10, 2009)

Tank looks great.
May I ask what foreground plant you had at page 4?


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

that was elatine triandra


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I was so quick to comment, I didnt even notice you had written anything! I'm not convinced Najas roraima was the best choice for that spot, it tends to look pretty messy in my opinion. But I'll trust your judgement.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Where is the party tree? JK great looking tank.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

Frost, I had the roraima lying around, so I figured i'd try it out. It really does have a rough texture which I thought would offset the softness of the other side, but we'll see. I think the hygro will add some nice color and backdrop to the wood. I know they may not fit, but who knows what it'll look like.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

ok ok, so update here... funny thing this tank is still going! still alive... and really a little neglected. Not bad though, it did get a little overrun with beard algea on one side and some chladaphora elsewhere, but I'm about to ressurect the shire... I have some new plants I'd like to add and some I'd like to take out. I'll have some updates soon but I think just by posting this I'll have kicked myself enough to get working on it.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I think a picture before the new layout would be great. Something to compare to.

In other words. Pictures now!! :biggrin::icon_evil:biggrin:


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

yeah, I know... nothing new yet still need to do some renovations...


----------

